# Engineering Practice Report _sample



## marsutha (Jun 30, 2010)

Dear all,

I appreciate if anyone could you send me a sample report of ERP_ engineering practice report related to structural engineering.

Thanks to all.

Marsutha


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We've not had too many engineers on the site contemplating the practical assessment route for assessment.
I'd suggest that you would need to submitt very extensive detailed submissions on projects that you have been engaged on and need to consider that you would be expected to show how the work you have been doing is consistent with that of being a qualified structural engineer.


----------

